
Two big sunspots are staring directly at Earth - ohjeez
http://spaceweathergallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=127438
======
dexwiz
Whenever I see close up pictures of the Sun, I'm always blown away by the
scale of them. Each one of those granules is ~1000 miles across, and the
Sunspot itself is around Earth size in scale. We think of our mountains as
huge, and they take millions of years to grow and die. Features on the sun are
truly massive, and they are constantly changing, lasting hours to days.

------
tbsmartens
what does this mean? is there any context? Thanks!

~~~
unimpressive
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_flare](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_flare)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronal_mass_ejections](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronal_mass_ejections)

